# Ragdoll Cat needs Rehoming - Leeds



## ragdollyogi (Aug 24, 2012)

Hi my 7 year old Ragdoll Cat needs a new home. Please message me for more details. Thank you


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Please contact ragsrescue (Anne Power) The Ragdoll Rehome Group. They will help you.


----------

